# First Flock! What Breed Are My Girls?



## McPhersonChicks (Aug 21, 2014)

This is our first flock of backyard chickens and it has been such a great experience to raise our 6 girls from baby chicks to hens now laying eggs! My only unfulfilled chicken wish is to know their breeds! I have attached a picture of each hen, they are 6 months old. Thanks everybody!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

1-silver laced Wyandotte 
2-white leghorn.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

4-dark Cornish
5-red sex link


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't tell from the pic what #3 is. Could be a partridge rock.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 20, 2014)

#3: a rooster version of #4....


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

#3 is most certainly a hen. If it was a six month old cockerel, youd see saddle feathers, which don't exist on this bird.
Its also a Black Sex Link.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 20, 2014)

Ha ha ha
I stand corrected


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If they were 3 months younger, I'd of totally agreed with you!


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

#4 looks like a Gold laced Wyandotte to me, rocks have a different comb


----------

